# Missouri Shows?



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm between K.C. and Springfield Mo. Anything ever go on in the central to western part of Mo.?

Ronnie


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

The only shows I know of in Missouri are the St. Louis shows in the spring and fall.
hojoe


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanx hojoe. I figured with about 1 million people in the surrounding 25 miles of K.C. there would be a show or two.

Ronnie


----------

